# MTB-Vereinsgründung



## Eggbuster (3. März 2003)

Hallo,
wir (einige Biker aus der Umgebung von Darmstadt) machen uns 
Gedanken über eine Vereinsgründung um unsere Interessen besser vertreten zu können. Der Verein soll DDD'ler und CC'ler im Odenwald verbinden, für Streckengenehmigungen sorgen usw...
wer wäre dran interessiert ???
genaueres wird hier im Forum besprochen...

siehe auch untere Signatur


----------



## Haiflyer (3. März 2003)

jo also ich spreche denk ich im namen eineiger chaosteam members. hier aus Mannheim und umgebung, das wir interesse hätten
erzähl ma n bissel was ihr euch da so vorstellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabdh (3. März 2003)

so viel gibts noch nich zu erzählen.is alles noch in planung...


----------



## Gerald (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eggbuster _
> * um unsere Interessen besser vertreten zu können. *




Welche Interessen habt ihr beim Radfahren die vertreten werden müssen? 

Ich habe mich bisher immer (mit Freunden) aufs Rad gesetzt und wir sind losgeradelt ohne daß ich bisher "Interessen" gehabt hätte (ausser radeln), die Vertreten werden müßten. 

Bedenkt, Strecken "gehnemigen" zu lassen bedeutet im Umkehrschluß nicht gehnemigte Strecken sind VERBOTEN. Was soll das?


Gerald               .......... einfach nur Interessenlos


----------



## Keili (5. März 2003)

Ein Haupsächliches Anliegen soll es sein auch eine guten Kontakt zu den Fußgängern in unserem Gebiet herzustellen. Vielfach fällt bei uns das Forstamt Bäume über die schönsten Trails, weil sich wieder Fußgänger über die schlimmen Biker beschwert haben. Wir wollen garnicht abstreiten ,dass es auch rücksichtslose Biker gibt aber bei weitem sind nicht alle so.
Klar ist ein solcher Verein für die DH Fahre wesendlich wichtiger, damit die von Ihnen angelegten Strecken nicht zerstört werden, doch auch die CC Fahrer können davon profitieren. Ein Trailverbort, wie es so oft besprochen wird, könnte auch uns schnell den Spass vermiesen. 
Ziel ist es mit dem Forstamt und Sportamt so eng zusammen zu arbeiten, dass irgendwelche Vorwürfe gegen uns von uns als möglichts grosse Interessengemeinschaft entkräftet werden können und so möglichen Verboten und Einschränkungen entgegen zu wirken. Nur für Biker deren Revier ausschlieslich Straßen und Wege über 2m sind, ist der Verein unnütz.


----------



## Gerald (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Keili _
> *Ein Haupsächliches Anliegen soll es sein auch eine guten Kontakt zu den Fußgängern in unserem Gebiet herzustellen. *


Den habe ich. Aber höflich zu sein schadet sowieso nichts.



> *Vielfach fällt bei uns das Forstamt Bäume über die schönsten Trails, weil sich wieder Fußgänger über die schlimmen Biker beschwert haben. *


Mit Sicherheit nicht. Die Bäume die zur Zeit gefällt werden (und es sind recht viele) beruhen auf den normalen "Durchmistaktionen" im Wald. Soviel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt uns kein Forsamt, wg. MTB Bäume zu fällen.




> *Klar ist ein solcher Verein für die DH Fahre wesendlich wichtiger, damit die von Ihnen angelegten Strecken nicht zerstört werden, *


Du willst doch damit nicht etwa sagen, daß es fahradfahrende Mitbürger gibt, die sich ILLEGAL, auf FREMDEN Grund und Boden, ohne VORHER zu FRAGEN landschaftsgärtnerisch betätigen???

Sowas macht man einfach nicht (ob mit doer ohne Verein). Überlege mal wie du reagieren würdest, wenn sich jemand in deinem Vorgarten auf diese Art und Weise betätigt. Dadurch werden die Spannungen erzeugt und nicht durch die, die einfach mal einen naturbelassenen Weg < 2 m befahren OHNE Spuren zu hinterlassen. Wegen so ein paar Unvernünftigen sollen alle anderen Prügel einstecken? (Wegsperrung). Wenn du so einen mal erwischt, schmeiß in hochkant aus dem Wald (oder verbuddle ihn im seinem eigenem Loch)




> * Nur für Biker deren Revier ausschlieslich Straßen und Wege über 2m sind, ist der Verein unnütz. *


Ich bin bekennender DH ler, oder glaubst du wenn ich auf dem Frankenstein stehen werfe ich mein Rad nach Eberstadt und jogge hinterher. Aber ich weiss ganz gut, wie ích mit fremden Eigentum umzugehen habe. (der Wald dort oben gehört mir nicht, leider)

Ich hoffe, dir fallen bessere Argumente ein für einen Verein wie die genannten. Ich gebe dir mal ein paar Deckanstöße:

- Wir wollen der Jungend Gelegenheit geben, unter beaufsichtigten Bedingungen (im Sinne von Training) den MTB Sport zu lernen.

- Wir nehmen aktiv an Rennen teil und richten welche aus.

- Technikstunden werden angeboten (wie schraube ich was)

- organisierte Reisen in fremde Länder

- alle sind versichert

- es gibt einen Präsi

- und wichtig: gemeinsame Clubabende  



Gerald


----------



## Haiflyer (6. März 2003)

also.
jadas is ja alles schön und gut wie du das hier hinstellst mit dne reisen, den gemeinsamen abenden,der versicherung etc etc. aber dasproblem is halt wirklich das die MTBler hier bei uns zum großteil eben die FR und DH fraktion wie schei.... behandelt wird. sorry is aber so. die CCler die nur auf der straße hochfahren und dann vorsichtig wieder runter gegen die sagt kein schwanz was, kommen aber wir und ich behaupte wir sind nett und freundlich gegenüber wanderern(zumindest versucht man es), dann werden wir gleich abgestelmpelt als WALDKAPUTMACHENDE und UMWELTHASSENDE fraktion. daskann doch nicht wahr sein odeR???
und weil er gemeint hat man baut sich eigene strecken. gut das heiße ich auch nicht für gut, da man stundenlang schauffelt und dann kommt der liebe förster oder die wanderschwuletten und machen dir deine schanze kaputt. aber egal.
Nur ich denke der Hauptgrund einen Verein zu gründen is eben die gemeinschaft. das man eben wenn man nicht allein dasteht vielmehr erreichen kann. wenn man alleine zum forstamt geht lachen die einene aus. kommt man aber mit 30-40 leuden dann sieht des scho ganz anders aus. nicht umsonst heißt es GEMEINSAM SIND WIR STARK- da is scho was dran.

und apropos. biken auf wegen unter 2m breite verboten. das juckt mich nicht. ich fahr da wo ich will und wos mir spaß macht. wenn ich das befolgen würde, dürfte ich ncoh nicht ma auf manchen Straßen fahren. geschweige denn im wald. Biken is für mich eine Verkörperung von Spaß, Freiheit und eben abschalten vom alltag und das lasseich mir nicht versauen durch so ein sinnloses schwachsinniges gesetz.
also dann KEEP ON RIDING.

ciao Haiflyer


----------



## Keili (6. März 2003)

Einige der ganz "normal" gefällten Bäume liegen schon seid Jahren quer und es kommen jedes Jahr neue dazu.
Klar im Moment ist auf dem Frankenstein alles super aber das war es auch vor zwei Jahren auf dem Feldberg. Jetzt ist die alte DH Strecke dort absolut unbefahrbar. Die Buben da arbeiten jetzt auch an einer Vereinsgründung ich find das halt ein bisell spät.
Klar ist auch, dass Höflichkeit gegenüber den Fusgängern das A und O ist. Aber immer wieder beschweren sich doch welche beim Forstamt. Als Einzelperson  kannst du da zwar einmal die Woche anrufen und sagen: Ich wars nicht. Als Verein können wir dann aber für das Verhalten von uns allen sprechen. 
Die von dir aufgezählten Ziele des Vereins sind alle samt klasse, nur interessieren die keine Sau auserhalb des Vereins. Wie soll das klingen: "Wir brauchen die Strecke, damit wir hier die Jugen für ihre Erlebnissurlaube trainiern könne!" Ich glaub das bringt uns keine Vorteile. Wenn wir aber versprechen den Streckenbau in geordneten Bahnen ablaufen zu lassen und die Wege der Fussgänger nicht (weiter) zu zerstören, bzw. wieder begehbar zu machen. Dann haben wir ein gutes Argument für Verhandlungen. Dem Forstamt durfte klar sein, dass es den DH Sport vom Frankenstein nicht vertreinben kann also wäre eine geordnete Streckenführung und direkte verandwortliche Ansrechpartner bei uns sicher auch in deren Sinne.
Ich denke wir wollen alle nur das Gleiche nämlich in Ruhe und ohne Ärger unserem Sport nachgehen, also sollten wir alle an einem Strang ziehen

in diesem Sinne
*mich aufs Wochenende freu*
Keili


----------



## Haddock (6. März 2003)

Hi zusammen,

ich muss da Gerald mal beipflichten. So wie ihr das Thema angehen wolt wird das nicht gehen. Eine Vereinsgründung mact man nicht so zum spass. Da halst ihr eich ne Menge Verantwortung auf. Der Verein muss eingetragen werden, benötigt einen Vorstand mit allen darin Beteiligten Rollen, es ist eine Satzung aufzusetzen, dann ist überinanzierung nachzudenken etc. etc.

Nur genau dafür benötigt ihr Ziele und die kommen einfach nicht rüber. 

Die Punkte die Gerald aufgeführt hat sind Aufgaben, die einen Verein ausmachen. Bei Antreten beim Forstamt genügt eine "Bürgerinitiative" oder vieleicht sogar ne Unterschriftensammlung.

Gruss

Andreas

P.S.: Auch wenn ihr es nicht gerne höhrt, die Ziellosigkeit schieb ich auf euer Alter.


----------



## Haiflyer (6. März 2003)

danke.

ich finde einfach man müsste für unsern sport was machen, damit er mehr toleriert und akzetpiert wird. ma ehrlich die haltneu ns doch alle für gestört und krank. welcher normale mensch springt treppen runter oder droppt 3m. ????
und bevor wir nicht akzetpiert werden wird sich da nie was ändern.
ob wir das mit nem verein schaffen oder mit ner initiavite is mir wurscht nur finde ichsollte ma mal was machen


----------



## Keili (6. März 2003)

Ne Bürgerinitiative ist absolut unrealistisch. Wir sind wenns hochkommt 50 Leutz. Das ist noch lange keine Initiative. Unterschriften sind nicht schelcht aber von einem Verein gesammelt immer wirkungsvoller.
Über die Verantwortung sind wir uns voll und ganz im Klaren. Deshalb suchen wir hier ja nach andern, die auch bereit sinen ein kleines Stück dieser Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Und sei es nur in den Verein einzutreten und dort seinen Beitrag zu leisten. Uns ist es sehr Wichtg, dass ein Arbeitseinsatz von ca.30 Stunden im Jahr erbraucht werden soll. Dabei kann man dan mit dem Forstamt abgesprochene Aktionen durchziehen: Muell aus dem Wald schaffen, Wanderwege freiräumen...
Solche Aktionen können auch unser Bild in der Öffendlichkeit verändern und uns von "Hirnlosen Spinner" Image runtre zu bringen.

Ich finde es übrigens klasse, dass hier anständig diskutiert wird und nicht wie üblich ab dem 5. Posting nurnoch Einzeiler zu lesen sind!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Keili _
> * Dem Forstamt durfte klar sein, dass es den DH Sport vom Frankenstein nicht vertreinben kann also wäre eine geordnete Streckenführung und direkte verandwortliche Ansrechpartner bei uns sicher auch in deren Sinne.
> *



Hi,

kann es sein das die geile strecke am frankenstein nur existiert, weil das forstamt da nix zu melden hat, da der wald privatbesitz ist und dem burgherrn gehört, der das schaufeln netterweise duldet?

trotzdem wär so'n verein ne gute sache! 

ich wohn nur leider nicht mehr in DA, fahr aber immer wieder gerne an der burg wenn ich in der gegend bin.


----------



## Eggbuster (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerald _
> *
> 
> - Wir wollen der Jungend Gelegenheit geben, unter beaufsichtigten Bedingungen (im Sinne von Training) den MTB Sport zu lernen.
> ...



Wir machen uns ja andauernd Gedanken, was für Argumente vorgebracht werden können... und da find ich es, genau wie Keili toll, dass hier eine richtige Diskussion stattfindet... 
Viele deiner Punkte haben wir auch schon in unsere Überlegungen miteinbezogen...
die Sache mit der Jugenförderung wird interessant sein für Außenstehende...
wie oft hab ich mir bei nem geilen Ausritt gedacht, dass es schon viel cooler ist sich an der frischen Luft zu bewegen und was zu tun, was garnicht sooo unvernünftig ist, anstatt zuhause zu sitzen und zu vergammeln... ohne Biken würd ich zwar nicht zu hause vergammeln, weil ich ein "Draußi" bin... aber trotzdem gibt es immernoch den Vorsatz Jugendförderung... 
zum eigentlich wichtigen Thema... 
das erste große anliegen von uns ist wohl eine legalisierung der Strecke...  also nicht nur eine inoffizielle Duldung, sondern eine offizielle Strecke... die Strecke muss dann natürlich beaufsichtigt werden, wofür dann ein Streckenwart von Nöten wäre... außerdem muss sich unbedingt für einen sauberen Wald eingesetzt werden, da es echt "*******" ist, wie manche mit der Umweld umgehen und wir wollen ja mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen !! Rennen wären natürlich nicht schlecht... aber die müssen ja wohl auf einer offiziellen Strecke abgehalten werden und als Sportveranstaltung angemeldet und abgesprochen sein...
Natürlich sind wir uns der Arbeit bewusst, die mit einem Verein bzw. allein der Gründung eines solchen auf uns zu kommt, allerdings würde sich der Einsatz wohl auch rentieren...
ich würde zu gern Verantwortung in bei einer solchen Sache übernehmen, nur weiß ich nicht, ob das nicht auf grund meines Alters ein wenig schwer werden könnte...


Greetz

Eggi


----------



## fabdh (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Haddock _
> *
> P.S.: Auch wenn ihr es nicht gerne höhrt, die Ziellosigkeit schieb ich auf euer Alter. *


sorry aber diese aussage versteh ich nich...du weisst doch garnich wie alt wir sind.nur mal so nebenbei,bei uns liegen die altersunterschiede zwischen 16 und 36 jahren...


----------



## grosso (6. März 2003)

abgesehen davon, dass man einen verein ja nicht unbedingt in seiner maximal konfiguration gruenden muss, sondern sich unter umstaenden auch schmalspurmaesig, als mtb abteilung an einen bereits bestehenden verein anhaengen koennte, ist es jedenfalls ein fact, dass am fusse des frankenstein bereits der schaeferhundverein, und der kaninchenzuechterverien jeweils sein nicht unerhebliches stueck land bekommen hat. und zwar sogar mit zaun drum rum!
wir haben festgestellt, dass sich mittlerweile bereits eine gruppe mit internetauftritt formiert hat, welche auf eine ganze reihe von misstaenden an der frankensteiner "rinne" hinweisen. und ich muss  feststellen, diese leute haben leider recht!
allerdings sind diese nicht kategorisch gegen eine strecke, sondern meinen, dass alles in etwas geordnetere bahnen gehoert.
diese aufgabe koente der zu gruendende verein wahrnehmen. als da vorrangig waeren:
1. sicherung der strecke (z.b. durch beschilderung, um fussgaenger und radler voneinander zu trennen)
2. dafuer sorgen, dass nicht jeden monat eine "neue linie" eroeffnet wird.
3. dafuer sorgen, dass die spruenge fuer fahrer, welche noch nicht die absoluten profis sind, nicht mit toedlicher gefahr lauern.
(es giebt stellen, bei denen du die landezohne erst einsehen kanst, wenn du quasi schon abgesprungen bist. wenn dann aber in der landung bereits ein gestuerzter fahrer liegt, oder das kind der wanderer im sand spielt kann das uebel ins auge gehen)

um all diese dinge koennen wir uns natuerlich auch ohne verein kuemmern. eine mittgliedschaft im verein ist warscheinlich sowieso nur fuer locals interessent, und diese koennen ihre einsatzbereitschaft ab sofort unter beweis stellen. es kann nur darum gehen, sich bei den gegnern wieder pluspunkte aufs konto zu schaffen. dies geschieht meines erachtens am ehesten, wenn wir die kritikpunkte der streckengegner aufgreifen, und umsetzen.
das heisst in zukunft muessen wir halt mindestens versuchen erst zu denken, und dan zu schaufeln


----------



## Haddock (7. März 2003)

@grosso
Der Ansatz über ein Anbindung an einen Sportverein denke ich klingt vielversprechend und löst meines Erachtens die bereits aufgeführte Problematik einer Vereinsgründung.

Dazu kommt, dass ich mir sehr gut vorstellen kann, dass Darmstädter Sportvereine auch Radfahr-Abteilungen betreiben. Insofern sollte zunächst mit diesen Kontakt aufgenommen werden um zu eruieren, inwieweit denn auch von dieser Stelle Unternehmungen durchgeführt oder geplant sind, die sich mit euren Interessen decken. Vielleicht habt ihr Glück und es ergeben sich ein paar Synergien.

@all
Was mir jedoch nicht gefällt ist die Fixierung auf den Frankenstein und die augenscheinlichen Probleme. Damit könnt ihr "keinen Staat machen". Geht die Sache mal ein wenig globaler an und formuliert mal eure Ziele. (Anmerkung: die Säuberung eines Waldstückes ist kein Ziel. Das ist eine Aufgabe, die euch das Ziel etwas näher bringt.)
Generell wird die Diskussion im Moment mit zu wenig Substanz geführt.


@fabdh
Doch weis ich ungefähr.  Dafür gibts ja auch ein Profil. 06.09.84 ;-)


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Gerald (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Haddock _
> *
> 
> @all
> ...




Genau das ist doch die Problematik. Es geht scheinbar nicht darum einen MTB Verein zu gründen mit allem drum und dran, sondern unter der Flagge "e.V." die illegalen, landschaftsgärtnerischen Maßnahmen am Frankenstein zu legalisieren (wobei dies ein Ziel, aber nicht das Alleinige Ziel sein sollte; siehe mein Kommentar von oben; was sollte meiner Meingung nach ein MTB Verein leisten).

Daß natürlich das superschlechte Beispiel Frankenstein auf die ganze Region abfärbt, ist leider so. Nach einem schwarzen Schaf (den Kammeraden die dort immmer wieder ILLEGAL buddeln) wird die Herde beurteilt. Ich habe aber keine Lust, mich nach einem schwarzen Schaf beurteilen zu lassen.

Ich weiß nicht ob mit dem Satz von Grosso:  "dass sich mittlerweile bereits eine gruppe mit internetauftritt formiert hat, welche auf eine ganze reihe von misstaenden an der frankensteiner "rinne" hinweisen."

der nachfolgende Artikel gemeint ist, aber ich stelle ihn mal hier rein (von http://www.burgfrankenstein.com/ ):

_ 

" Downhiller" -  So schlimm würde kein Monster wüten! 

Der Berghang direkt unterhalb der Burg auf Eberstädter Seite gleicht einem Schlachtfeld. Hier wurden tiefe Gräben ausgehoben und meterhohe Schanzen aufgehäuft. An den Bäumen angeheftet und auf dem Boden verstreut findet man Bierdosen und Baustellenbänder. Ganz in der Nähe die Reste von einem primitiv gezimmerten Gerüst. Nahezu 3 Meter muss es ursprünglich hoch gewesen sein, doch nachdem es zusammenbrach, verteilen sich seine Trümmer nun über den Waldboden. Irgend jemand hat halbvolle Nagelkisten mitten im Wald liegen lassen.

Die Extrem Biker, die hier fahren, können in einigen Abschnitten
zwischen 3 Streckenführungen wählen. Dabei ist für die
nötige Infrastruktur gesorgt. Über das Internet kann man Shuttle Busse mieten. Schließlich nennen sich die hier tätigen Athleten "Downhiller" und nicht "Uphiller". Von martialischem Aussehen und ausgerüstet mit ihren motorradähnlichen Gefährten sieht man sie schon beim kleinsten Anstieg vom Rad absteigen und schieben. Da ist an Rauffahren gar nicht
erst zu denken. Für das Material ist der Ritt über die Schanzen natürlich ein arger Belastungstest. "Weitsichtige" Fahrradgeschäfte tackern darum ihre Reklame direkt im Wald an die Bäume. 

Uns ist überhaupt nicht klar, woher die Bauherrn dieser Strecke ihre Genehmigungen haben. Warum wird ein derart dreister Raubbau geduldet? Einerseits ist es nachvollziehbar, dass die Käufer solcher Fahrräder die Erwartungen, die beim Kauf geweckt wurden, erfüllt sehen wollen. Andererseits könnten die Käufer von Motorrädern und Jeeps genauso argumentieren. Immer mehr dieser Abfahrtsrinnen durchziehen den Wald, und sicher freut sich manch einer der Biker über die Neueröffnung der Himmelsleiter. Man braucht nicht viel Fantasie, um sich auszumahlen, wie die nach einem halben Jahr aussehen wird. 
Dabei plädieren wir noch nicht einmal für ein Verbot solcher Schanzen im Wald. Will man ohne Verbote konstruktiv mit dem Problem umgehen, so muss eine eindeutige Streckenführung ausgewiesen werden, und die Standorte der Bauwerke müssen definiert werden. Wild ausgehobene Gräben, Bauwerkstrümmer, rostige Nägel und ständig wechselnde Trassen zerstören und verschandeln nicht nur den Wald, sie stellen auch ein ernsthaftes Risiko für die Gesundheit von Menschen und Tieren dar.

Letztlich ist auch die Gesundheit der "Downhiller" durch diese
provisorischen Anlagen gefährdet. Wanderer müssen mit
Hinweisschildern klar auf die (sehr schnellen!) Radfahrer hingewiesen werden. An den Schanzen sind ebenfalls Warnschilder anzubringen. Nicht auszudenken, wenn alte Menschen, spielende Kinder, Eltern mit Kinderwagen oder Spaziergänger mit Hunden an der Leine beim Kreuzen einer der Trassen verletzt würden.

Der Frankenstein braucht ein Verkehrs- und Nutzungskonzept. Es muss wieder Karten geben, in denen Wanderwege eingezeichnet sind, deren Markierungen man im Wald auch wirklich wiederfindet. Viele der unzähligen Trampelpfade müssen durch Absperrung und gezielte Bepflanzung verschwinden. Bereiche für Sondernutzungen wie Downhill Fahren, Klettern, Radfahren oder Reiten müssen definiert und ausgewiesen werden. In gesunde Bahnen geleitet, können diese Aktivitäten den Wald tatsächlich interessanter machen. Darüber hinaus muss ein klares Zeichen gegen die riesigen Blechlawinen an den Wochenenden gesetzt werden. In solchen Konzepten sollten auch ausgefallene oder unpopuläre Lösungen erörtert werden, damit es sich auch noch lohnt, eine 800-Jahr Feier zu begehen, und ein optimaler Kompromiss zwischen Naturschutz und berechtigtem
Nutzungsanspruch gefunden werden kann. _


Warum haben die Hasen und Meerscheinchenzüchter dort ein Gelände? Weil sie ein "stinkkonservativer" Verein sind und VORHER die Richtigen gefragt haben.


Gerald         .... bin kein Einzeller oder Einzeiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosso (7. März 2003)

ja genau dieser artikel ist gemeint!


----------



## ShirHac (7. März 2003)

Wir von www.doktorbike.de hatten vor anderthalb Jahren die gleiche Idee: einen MTB Verein für den Raum Bergstrasse gründen. Einige Erinnern sich vielleicht noch an den Acker bei Malchen, auf dem unser Mini-Dirtpark angelegt war, den wir leider abreissen mussten, weil sich einfach niemand an die Regeln gehalten hat, die wir aufgestellt hatten.

Wir hatten bereits alles zusammen gesucht, was man braucht für eine Vereinsgründung - alles durchgedacht usw. Aber es hat sich dann aus diversen Gründen zerschlagen, die ich euch gerne mal aufzählen möchte:

- Verwaltungsaufwand: Keiner will sich zu was verpflichten, keiner will Vereinsmeierei betreiben

- Verantwortung: Für was haftet der Verein dann alles? Ein Mitglied baut (am Frankenstein im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!) ********... Wer haftet dann? Von uns hatte keiner Lust sein Leben lang die Behandlungkosten von irgendwem abzustottern, weil irgendwer, der dem Verein beigetreten ist, jemand anderen zum Krüppeldasein verholfen hat...

- Zeitaufwand: Inzwischen sind wir fast alle mit dem Studium fertig - sorry, wer hat dann noch Zeit sich um einen Verein zu kümmern heutzutage?

- Die Öffentlichkeit des Vereins: Klar ist das fein, wenn man auf Strassenfesten einen Stand machen darf als Verein usw... aber: Umgekehrt muss man dann auch allerlei Leute aufnehmen... Es gibt Vorstandswahlen usw... Und schwupps, ist euer Verein, den ihr für euch gegründet habt, der Verein von XY und seinen Mannen, die euch beigetreten sind (wogegen ihr nix tun könnt wenn ihr gemeinützigkeit etc beantragt)

Die Erfahrungen mit dem Acker damals haben uns gezeigt, das die MTB Community leider nicht reif genug ist für einen solchen Verein. Wir hatten ein Gelände, das wir bereitgestellt haben zum Bauen eines Dirtparks, wir hatten ein paar Regeln aufgestellt, die allesamt nicht eingehalten wurden und nach zwei Sommern, sag es ähnlich aus, wie indem Artikel über die Rinne dargestellt: Abfall über all, rostige Nägel, mehr Schuttabladeplatz als Bikepark. Es wurde immer höher und unsicherer gebaut - die "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr"-Schilder wurden stets abgerissen und zerbrochen...

Dennoch wünsche ich euch viel Glück mit dem Projekt, aber glaubt mir, es wird euch nur Frust bescheren.

ShirHac, Alsbacher Biker


----------



## black rider (9. März 2003)

so, ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazugeben:

ich glaub auch das man in einem verein wesentlich mehr für sich und den bikesport erreichen kann. das fängt bei kleinen dingen an und geht dann bis zu offiziellen rennen und trainingsplätzen.
so war es zumindest bei uns. unser verein im vordern odenwald besteht aus ca. 50 leuten, von cc bis zu dh,fr die auch von offizieller seite respektiert und aktzeptiert werden. nachdem wir früher immmer auf dem sportgelände des ortsansässigen fussballvereins trainieren durften (technik, über palleten springen, kleine trails um das sportgelände nach unseren wünschen gestalten, usw.) haben wir jetzt diese möglichkeit, wegen des neuverlegen eines kunstrasens verloren.
der verein bemüht sich jetzt auf einem den bikern von der stadt schon vor einem jahr zugesprochen gelände eine bmx/dirt- bahn zu errichten. dies war bis jetzt von behördlicher seite verhinderet worden, da sie den bau eines aus versicherungstechnischen gründen notwendigen zaunes um den platz(was sauteuer ist), nicht genehmigten. (ich werd euch über die entwicklung mal weiter auf dem laufendem halten).

des verhältnis zwischen wanderen und bikern ist auch bei uns sehr angespannt. so kommt es immer wieder zu streitigkeiten mit ältern leuten/wanderclub-odenwald welche es wohl nicht verkraften das sie durch das aufkommen des bikesports zunehment den wald "teilen" müssen. somit muss man mit quer über den weg geworfenen bäumen, mit nägel, von unten in baumwurzeln eingeschlagen und gespannten schnüren in kopf-halshöhe immer rechnen.

außerdem halte ich das erlassen von gesetzen(2m-regel) die das mountainbiken im wald praktisch unmöglich machen für ein diskriminierung bzw. für das kaputtmachen eines sports der in der breiten mehrheit der öffentlichkeit immer noch keine aktzeptanz gefunden hat.  
diesem können wir aber nur entgegenwirken wenn wir uns zusammenschließen und organsieren um dann gemeinsam dagegen zu kämpfen. 

ciao black rider


----------



## Heinerich (9. März 2003)

Wenn der einzige Grund für eine Vereinsgründung der einer Streckenlegalisierung ist, halte ich das für zu instabil. Was passiert, wenn sich die Legalisierung nicht realisieren läßt, bzw. zu lange dauert? Dann bricht eine solche Gemeinschaft schnell auseinander. Außerdem sind einige Kommunalverwaltungen nicht ganz so kooperativ, wenn es um die Legalisierung eines "privaten Vergnügens" geht. Sportvereine nehmen i.d.R. auch öffentlich wichtige Funktionen für eine Gemeinde wahr. Das sollte (zumindest bei Sportvereinen) auch so bleiben.

Damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde. Ich bin für die Gründung von MTB-Vereinen. Allein schon aus dem Grunde, weil damit unsere Interessenvertretung (auch über den Bund Deutscher Radfahrer) gestärkt wird. Auch in der überregionalen Vertretung unserer Interessen ist es wichtig, dass MTBler aus der rein individuellen Ecke rauskommen und sich selbst und unsere Interessen vertreten.
Aber wie gesagt, der "Vereinszweck", der in der Satzung benannt wrden muss, sollte schon ein wenig "breiter" gefasst sein.

Auf überörtlicher/-regionaler Ebene arbeiten wir von der *D*eutschen *I*nitiative *M*ountain *B*ike für eine stärkere Aktzeptanz unseres Sportes. Soweit das zeitlich für uns möglich ist, beraten wir auch unsere Mitglieder in Sachen Vereinsgründung, Organisation und auch Antragswesen für Streckenlegalisierungen. Vielleicht solltet ihr bei Eurer Vereinsplanung auch mal darüber nachdenken ob ihr (als Verein oder als Einzelperson) Mitglied der DIMB werdet.

Unten in der Sigantur findet ihr einen Link zur DIMB. Ihr könnt ja einfach mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Vielleicht können wir Euch ein wenig unterstützen.

Heinerich


----------



## Haddock (12. März 2003)

wars das jetzt oder kommt da noch was?


----------



## Keili (13. März 2003)

Klar kommt da noch was!!!

Wir tragen gerade ein bissel Infomat. zusammen und werden uns in kürze mal zusammensetzen und alles besprechen. 
Die Kritik hier aus dem Forum werden wir sicher auch beachten, sind ja durchaus ein paar gute Argumente dabei. Nur entmutigen lassen, wollen wir uns davon nicht. Nur zu heulen, wie kompliziert doch alles ist ist auch keine Lösung.
Wir brauchen dringend mal ein veregnetes Wochenende, sonst kommen wir nie zum Besprechen... Bei so nem Wetter wie heute sitzen wir eh nur auf dem Rad (wenn wir nicht gerade arbeiten müssen   )


----------



## ShirHac (13. März 2003)

War ja auch nicht zum Entmutigen gedacht - mehr als Denkanstoss...

Iiiich komme gerade von meiner Melibokustour mit Auerbacher und Alsbacher Schloss nach Hause...    Und ihr?


ShirHac


----------



## grosso (15. März 2003)

jaja laenger nichts mehr geschrieben!
ich denke wir werden das thema verein bei uns im forum weiterdiskutieren ;-)
gruesse grosso.
alle locals dies interessiert, koennen sich ja bei uns geristrieren.
gruesse grosso


----------

